# Ok Lets Get Kranking!



## MA-Caver (Aug 1, 2008)

> *Fitness Dept.*
> 
> *Kranking It*
> 
> ...


Didn't Dolph Lundgren  use one of these in Rocky 4? During his training for his fight with Rocky while Rocky was using the speed bag? The concept seems the same except that with the Krank you could dial up resistance and thus make it more work as you build up speed and your cardio. Seems that's the concept that would work for Martial Artists wanting to build up speed in their arms and shoulder muscles. 
Dunno, new fitness crazes tend to come and go. Some are good some are well, just that a craze, then it'll fade down to where a few people will be using it while all the rest will pass the machine and say "oh yeah, I used to use one of those for a while, not a bad work out..." then head on over to the juice bar. 
From a MA stand point that's one of the benefits I can see from this new (?) machine. To go as fast as you can to build up speed, which is the concept of the "speed bag" for boxing. Only now you can add resistance to it and thus increase strength while building speed. 
How does this look to you all? Gonna give it a bash?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 1, 2008)

Used one in PT for one of the many injuries I have given myself over the years. Great for PT but IMO for MA I would rather use a speed bag


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 1, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Used one in PT for one of the many injuries I have given myself over the years. Great for PT but IMO for MA I would rather use a speed bag


For discussion sake ... why the preference over the speed bag vs the kranker?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 2, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> For discussion sake ... why the preference over the speed bag vs the kranker?


 
Focus on a target not just holding a pair of peddles and kranking away

Kind of like comparing muay thai aerobics to muay thai kick boxing training IMO. Both are good for what they are and both can get you in shape but only one is really training you to fight


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 2, 2008)

The machine is good for cardio and for keeping a body part warm ( read blood flow, muscle not cooling off) but  I would rather train with something or in some way related to the arts if practicing and not just warming up.


----------



## turtle (Aug 4, 2008)

I read this article in the New Yorker and thought it was funny that this guy says he "invented" this. It's been used in PT for years for shoulder, elbow, and arm injuries, to regain mobility and warm-up before doing more strenuous PT exercises.

Plus, it looks incredibly boring.


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 9, 2008)

I like that the article says I can only find these machines at teh Reebok place in NYC....there's a hand bike in the gym at the YMCA where I workout...in West Chester, PA.  Hardly NYC 

As for my opinion, it's anpother way to do cardio, workout the upper body (shoulders and arms)...perfectly acceptable when done properly, as is ANY other kind of excercise.  Right tool for the right job and all that.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Great, another piece of gear for thousands of Americans to buy so they'll have something to hang their clothes on.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 10, 2008)

I just used this for the first time recently during physical therapy since I am recovering from surgery. I think it served the purpose at this stage of my recovery. I think once I am 100% I would get a bit bored doing this all of the time, but for now, its a great workout for me.


----------

